# free paper targets



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.huntingnet.com/targets/
http://www.koniaris.com/archery/targets/

maybe we can start standardizing...

here is a brief refresher:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minute_of_arc#Firearms


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These links are great! Thanks!


----------



## Chatuer (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks but WAAAY too much color my printer ran out of cyan


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> http://www.huntingnet.com/targets/http://www.koniaris.com/archery/targets/maybe we can start standardizing...here is a brief refresher:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minute_of_arc#Firearms


Here is another very good site for free targets vhttp://www.targetz.com/game01.htm you get a variety of targets.I downloaded some animal targets today here is a picture of one it has been shot at but the rest are in the garage & it's raining outside.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I use mytargets.com


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is one with non copyrighted black and white outlines, it's actually a kid's coloring book page, but has hundreds of animals A-Z and even mythical (cyclops, etc) 
http://www.coloring.ws/coloring.html


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

That coloring website has the coolest "targets" that I've ever used.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Chatuer said:


> thanks but WAAAY too much color my printer ran out of cyan:mad:


you can always print in grayscale


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm, lets see if I understand, when you are paying for the ink an printed target is not free. The closest thing that I know to being a free target is a cracker or cerial box opened up and a 3 inch hole cut in the middle for a bulls eye. Then you can also tell when you hit the bulls eye by the sound when shooting from 20 meters. -- Tex


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> http://www.huntingnet.com/targets/
> http://www.koniaris.com/archery/targets/
> 
> maybe we can start standardizing...
> ...


edit. these are not free they are "low cost." the targets are only free if you print them at work, which i am not suggesting.


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Here are some classic 'monster' targets from my air rifle target folder;
































.........You might have to do print preview, and then change size or page setup, they are full size pictures when in my desktop folder, but seem to come out smaller from these thumbnails..


----------

